# Billing for endometrial biopsy



## miriam j (Sep 13, 2010)

What is the best way to bill for office visit and endometrial biopsy.  I know that  the office visit and procedure according to the insurance company the medical visit occurred on the same day as the surgical procedure so is there a way to bill for both or do I just bill for the biopsy?  Thanks


----------



## bonzaibex (Sep 13, 2010)

Append the office visit code with a 25 modifier (if appropriate).  

Becky, CPC


----------

